# Actual XJO



## Gavinok (19 October 2008)

Could you tell me which CFD brokers provide actual XJO to be traded(not SPI Future & ASX CFD IQV6)? Thank you.


----------



## treefrog (19 October 2008)

Gavinok said:


> Could you tell me which CFD brokers provide actual XJO to be traded(not SPI Future & ASX CFD IQV6)? Thank you.




worth checking the Derivatives/CFD Shonkeys thread Gav.


----------

